# Posts read



## lars (Jan 20, 2011)

I am new to my MES and to using a forum which so far both have a good experience. However, I am curious how I mark messages that I read? I keep getting e-mails reminding that I have 100+ messages Unread. I have in fact read them all from previous messages but I don't allways reply or input.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

To help solve your problem:

click on MY PROFILE;

click on ACCOUNT DETAILS;

you'll see part one containing BASIC INFORMATION;

just below that is EMAIL PREFERENCES;

you can set your subscriptions to SITE ONLY and this will end the emails for replies to all subscribed threads.

This will show a dark red box when you go to MY PROFILE,  to the left of any thread you are subscibed to if there is a new reply which you have not read.

I'm not sure if there is a way to stop email notifications other than going through those steps, or if there are options which allow only some email notifications. I prefer to use no wmai lnotifications for all subscriptions. I check in daily here, so I don't miss much of interest.

If you bookmark your profile page after you have your personal preferences selected, you can click on that bookmark in your web browser and have instant access to your subscribed threads as well as personal message notification.

Enjoy the forums!

Eric


----------



## les3176 (Jan 20, 2011)

welcome to smf,nice to have ya aboard!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2011)

First off Welcome Lars to SMF.  You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction

GO GATORS


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - If you are logged in, one you read a thread it will turn blue- If someone posts in that thread after you read it the lettering will be bold so you know others have posted on that thread after you. This only works if you are logged in


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF, and congrats on the new MES. It's all good my friend.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, If you decide that you have read everything that you care to read -- there is a button that says "mark all forums read" somewhere near the top.  Click on that and all the posts will be marked as read, will appear in grey rather than bold.  Then next time you come back and sign in, the newer posts will be in bold.


----------

